# [UPDATE] The 100 lost PAL SNES games have been recovered



## ScarletDreamz (Feb 14, 2017)

This sucks. if they really stole the games, hope that it can sue in someway those greedy bastards ;/


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 15, 2017)

SEE! Told you USPS is awful. I been saying that for months. 

PROOF OF MY CLAIM INTO THE FUTURE. click here


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Feb 15, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> SEE! Told you USPS is awful. I been saying that for months.


Been there with you buddy.... been there.....


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 15, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Been there with you buddy.... been there.....


https://gbatemp.net/entry/poor-service-very-dissatisfied-me-is-one-of-those-blog-entries.11876/


----------



## Sliter (Feb 15, 2017)

and I'm thinking stuff like that only happens here in Brazil .. there's a year I got a 2DS shipped from UK and it never come :/ 
Not comparing my loss with his, but it's still not a nice thing to have our stuff lost


----------



## J-Machine (Feb 15, 2017)

what if people donated the cartridges he needed? I'm unsure why the preservation project is ending because of a postal mistake. I understand he is buying the games so monetarily it's draining but I mean that shouldn't stop things if people simply send him carts without wanting anything for it or if a gofundme is initiated to help him pay the games off.


----------



## matpower (Feb 15, 2017)

J-Machine said:


> what if people donated the cartridges he needed? I'm unsure why the preservation project is ending because of a postal mistake. I understand he is buying the games so monetarily it's draining but I mean that shouldn't stop things if people simply send him carts without wanting anything for it or if a gofundme is initiated to help him pay the games off.


Basically, he feels guilty about asking someone to send him 10k dollars in games and losing it during shipping. Right now he's trying to track them down or at least claim insurance for the guy. It's mostly guilt that killed the project. Here's byuu's overview on his official webpage.



> *So what does this mean for your preservation project as a whole?*
> It has effectively stopped it dead in the water.
> 
> This donor actually has over 400 games he was planning to lend me. But now I have serious concerns about having any more of his games shipped to me.
> ...


----------



## mightymuffy (Feb 15, 2017)

J-Machine said:


> what if people donated the cartridges he needed? I'm unsure why the preservation project is ending because of a postal mistake. I understand he is buying the games so monetarily it's draining but I mean that shouldn't stop things if people simply send him carts without wanting anything for it or if a gofundme is initiated to help him pay the games off.


Those 100 games were worth around $10k, and were basically lent to him... understandable why he's given up with that kind of figure. What I don't understand however is why the right level of insurance wasn't placed on the package, or perhaps better still, why byuu didn't fly over with the dumping equipment in the first place and do it that way - could've really gone about this in a better way (though that's hindsight for you)


----------



## matpower (Feb 15, 2017)

mightymuffy said:


> Those 100 games were worth around $10k, and were basically lent to him... understandable why he's given up with that kind of figure. What I don't understand however is why the right level of insurance wasn't placed on the package, or perhaps better still, why byuu didn't fly over with the dumping equipment in the first place and do it that way - could've really gone about this in a better way (though that's hindsight for you)


He wrote an overview today about the incident, basically he didn't want to go to a foreign country alone where he can't understand the language, he also couldn't send the dumper itself as he's using a special one-of-its-kind setup.


----------



## J-Machine (Feb 15, 2017)

mightymuffy said:


> Those 100 games were worth around $10k, and were basically lent to him... understandable why he's given up with that kind of figure. What I don't understand however is why the right level of insurance wasn't placed on the package, or perhaps better still, why byuu didn't fly over with the dumping equipment in the first place and do it that way - could've really gone about this in a better way (though that's hindsight for you)


what did the guy do? give him his rarest games first? I mean on average that means each game was $100. Sorry but that doesn't make sense to me but I will say it was still silly to do such large lots in the first place. 

Hopefully the insurance goes through and everything can be put back on track (hopefully under a new shipping company)


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Feb 15, 2017)

J-Machine said:


> what did the guy do? give him his rarest games first? I mean on average that means each game was $100. Sorry but that doesn't make sense to me but I will say it was still silly to do such large lots in the first place.
> 
> Hopefully the insurance goes through and everything can be put back on track (hopefully under a new shipping company)


You do know the prices of semi rare games, right? also he said that the games he tries to dump, come with boxes, so he can scan the covers and labels.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 15, 2017)

Regardless of the reason he is claiming dead on the project, USPS needs something done about  it, to think i signed a petition to keep my local post office open. 

Sick of seeing stuff like this come up all over the place, back when i used to think fedex was bad, (throwing fragile packages over fences cause they either was too lazy to walk up to the front door, or just didn't wanna deal with a dog or some other excuse) Is irritating and wrong.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2017)

I hope whoever is responsible gets a swift kick to the balls with a steel-toed boot. To hell with the one responsible for losing the package.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 15, 2017)

50 years from now on:
Byuu's grandson gets a package addressed to Byuu.
It's the 100 SNES games.

I've seen it happen before, people receiving packages and or mail that has been lost in the mail for decades.

It's a bummer none the less.


----------



## ZeroX504 (Feb 15, 2017)

I told a lot of people in my community, don't use US Postal Services if you don't want to get your stuff stolen. Long story short, I had proof of one of the USPS guys stealing some memory cards three years ago and as soon as I confronted the guy to question him ( WITH PROOF ON HAND ) he calls the police and I almost get arrested, I filed a complain and never got a favorable response on that matter. I truly hope they go bankrupt and disappear.
It sucks to see such a nice plan go to waste but I would totally support a Patreon/GoFundMe to get this thing going again.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Feb 15, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I hope whoever is responsible gets a swift kick to the balls with a steel-toed boot. To hell with the one responsible for losing the package.


If the responsible knows what's doing, the carts are cooling off in containers on some harbor in china by now. Go track them.


----------



## Xen0 (Feb 15, 2017)

To put it simply, he's a guy wanting to dumb every game?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2017)

Xen0 said:


> To put it simply, he's a guy wanting to dumb every game?



Yes, he wants to dump as many games as he can. and then some dingus decided to "lose" the package.


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 15, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Regardless of the reason he is claiming dead on the project, USPS needs something done about it, to think i signed a petition to keep my local post office open.
> 
> Sick of seeing stuff like this come up all over the place, back when i used to think fedex was bad, (throwing fragile packages over fences cause they either was too lazy to walk up to the front door, or just didn't wanna deal with a dog or some other excuse) Is irritating and wrong.


For sorting boxes, most of the time management/supervisors want it done in a certain time period. So, you end up throwing the boxes onto a pallet, line, whatever you use, thus breaks in the process. Tis why I never will buy a TV from work. Plus could come broken during shipment to store because Distribution fucked up. I don't know if that's the case with USPS, FedEx and UPS. I work in the back and handle fragile stuff with care.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 15, 2017)

my UPSP is freaking sweet i ship stuff without bubbles and everything turns out fine. but i shipped out a PS3 to get fix in MA i hope there service is good or i'm going be PISSED.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 15, 2017)

this sucks dude


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 15, 2017)

Sheimi said:


> For sorting boxes, most of the time management/supervisors want it done in a certain time period. So, you end up throwing the boxes onto a pallet, line, whatever you use, thus breaks in the process. Tis why I never will buy a TV from work. Plus could come broken during shipment to store because Distribution fucked up. I don't know if that's the case with USPS, FedEx and UPS. I work in the back and handle fragile stuff with care.


You sound like you work for delivery company.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Feb 15, 2017)

id completley belive they were stolen. think- 10k worth of cartridges, just poof.

worker sees even 1 cart, and hes like, mine now b*tches!!!
leave it to postage to steal your shit though.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 15, 2017)

Man I big part of me hurts now and I didn't even know this was an ongoing project. 
If I wear my mask, no one can see me cry. Better wear 2 just in case


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 15, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> You sound like you work for delivery company.


I work in retail and management's punching bag.


----------



## lincruste (Feb 15, 2017)

Lost ? How do you lose 100 fucking SNES gamepacks ? It's robbery for sure.


----------



## ww97 (Feb 15, 2017)

Is byuu the same guy as Cifaldi/Callis, who were working for dumping BS-X (Satellaview) games?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 15, 2017)

ww97 said:


> Is byuu the same guy as Cifaldi/Callis, who were working for dumping BS-X (Satellaview) games?


I wonder if i can play the smb3 BSX rom, i dunno why some roms don't work when i try, is it time based or something?


Sheimi said:


> I work in retail and management's punching bag.


I don't quite get it, like the sandbag from super smash bros? Anyway, i just mean that there is some awful stuff going on with USPS, and then how do they stay in business? The boss at usps can just go to youtube for tons of videos about them and find how the people working been treating these deliveries.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Feb 15, 2017)

what is so special about the roms, the names of the roms he descriped as being special, i allready had, they are not that unique, it's been haced even so...
but the manuals and all... i'd help if i could get them... i won't donate, but if he's more specefic about what's missing, we could all get it together... i'm pretty sure that we can contribute to his collection, just i'd scan it myself and send the copy for archive as long as it's legal...


----------



## Xzi (Feb 15, 2017)

I definitely wouldn't order 100 games to be shipped by USPS.


----------



## Boured (Feb 15, 2017)

God dammit.


That is all...


----------



## endoverend (Feb 15, 2017)

So are these rare games that were never dumped before? Or just never dumped with this specific setup?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 15, 2017)

endoverend said:


> So are these rare games that were never dumped before? Or just never dumped with this specific setup?


Pretty much all SNES games have already been dumped, the main goal of this project however was to obtain _totally clean_ dumps. You can actually read more about it on byuu's site, here's a quote that actually explains why he wants to create new clean dumps of these games:



> Aren't there already ROM dumps out there of every SNES game?
> 
> Yes and no.
> 
> ...


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 15, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Pretty much all SNES games have already been dumped, the main goal of this project however was to obtain _totally clean_ dumps. You can actually read more about it on byuu's site, here's a quote that actually explains why he wants to create new clean dumps of these games:


I didnt know that. I feel a little better now.


----------



## gman666 (Feb 15, 2017)

The preservation of this kind is very important. We have to preserve these games before time wrecks havoc on the bits. Hopefully, he finds the package and all the games are dumped.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 15, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> I didnt know that. I feel a little better now.


Yeah, this isn't necessarily a "major" loss in that there are SNES games we're never going to see again. The main loss is that, unless someone else spots him copies of those extremely expensive games, we'll likely not see 100% verified, totally clean dumps for them.

Though I don't think it's fair to say the entire project is "dead". byuu himself has said in his overview that, if DHL will pay out the insurance to the lender, he may continue the project at some point in the future.


----------



## Cylent1 (Feb 15, 2017)

The post office lost my gps I sent to my wife so she knew how to get home from a trip.
It did have a $50 insurance claim that I filed the paperwork for, then low and behold they lost the paperwork a month later and ironically the tracking number was taken off their site. Moral of the story is...  Never trust a government entity.  Use ups or fedex.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 15, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> SEE! Told you USPS is awful. I been saying that for months.


A few years ago I worked on UPS' warehouse and I was shocked by the condition of packages and they'd throw them around. For example, a box of wine bottles was completely broken, a HDTV box ripped and other packages had similar disastrous defects too. This just killed my spirit from going back there.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Feb 15, 2017)

USPS is a joke. Thats all there is to say.
From pricing to actual handling of items.
A joke.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 15, 2017)

lincruste said:


> Lost ? How do you lose 100 fucking SNES gamepacks ? It's robbery for sure.


Right on. Someone at the warehouse got ahold of the package without the cameras filming (or if they did, the footage was deleted) and kept it for him/themselves.



Tom Bombadildo said:


> Pretty much all SNES games have already been dumped, the main goal of this project however was to obtain _totally clean_ dumps.


I suppose he could ask collectors who own to collaborate but that would take too much time and money. This really sucks.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 15, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> A few years ago I worked on UPS' warehouse and I was shocked by the condition of packages and they'd throw them around. For example, a box of wine bottles was completely broken, a HDTV box ripped and other packages had similar disastrous defects too. This just killed my spirit from going back there.


Is just the fact that the job isn't taken seriously, slackers on the job or whatever. I mean if they just do their job COMPETENTLY this wouldn't be a issue, if the package is actually stolen, i like to see how this setup happen, Even phonenix wright would laugh at the excuses. 

Seriously, maybe is not life threatning situation but it still big, trusting someone to do something right is important especially if you are working with other companies or businesses, last thing you want to do is have a ruined reputation, get in trouble or have your operation shut down by investigation. If you just do it right then nothing is wrong. Whatever actually happen, if they are innocent, i need some decisive evidence to believe them cause from personal experience i wouldn't.


----------



## guisadop (Feb 15, 2017)

And I thought it was just Brazil that had a shitty Postal Service :\ I'm sorry that it had to end like this. I hope byuu gets the insurance money asap


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 15, 2017)

as many spaniards know, its always best to put all your inka gold on a single ship, to make sure it all gets lost in the same area of the ocean.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 15, 2017)

Cracked I know but
http://www.cracked.com/personal-exp...ges-get-destroyed-learned-working-at-ups.html



guisadop said:


> And I thought it was just Brazil that had a shitty Postal Service



Pick a place anywhere on earth and I doubt you will find anybody compliments their baseline postal services. I see something similar for public transport but there at least there are some differences -- I occasionally see people complain about Netherlands public transit which boggles my mind.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Feb 15, 2017)

Hopefully the insurance pays out so that replacements can be purchased. It would be even better (and a miracle) if the package is found.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 15, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is just the fact that the job isn't taken seriously, slackers on the job or whatever. I mean if they just do their job COMPETENTLY this wouldn't be a issue, if the package is actually stolen, i like to see how this setup happen, Even phonenix wright would laugh at the excuses.
> 
> Seriously, maybe is not life threatning situation but it still big, trusting someone to do something right is important especially if you are working with other companies or businesses, last thing you want to do is have a ruined reputation, get in trouble or have your operation shut down by investigation. If you just do it right then nothing is wrong. Whatever actually happen, if they are innocent, i need some decisive evidence to believe them cause from personal experience i wouldn't.



on the other hand, anyone who ever worked in that industry for more than a few weeks probably realizes that the working conditions are downright hellish. the workload a delivery driver has to shoulder does not correlate well with the ambition to do a good job. it barely works out if you want to do an ok job.
then, its also not as simple as just taking a package and driving it someplace. packages, especially if they move over countrylines go through dozens of automatic scans, dozens of hands, dozens of modes of transportation. there's hundreds of places something could have gone wrong, starting with the sender missadressing, a machine missreading part of the postal code (and the worker thats there to doublecheck unsure numbers might have slipped up on his 4000th code that day).
whatever was on that package that held the adresses could have simply gotten ruined.

there could have been any number of unlikely but not impossible slipups when the package moved from continent 1s postal service to continent 2s.
and of course, someone could have damaged it and, in an attempt to save their job, thrown the whole package under some conveyor belt where it will remain hidden for a few months.

and any number of people could have stolen it, of course. not just deliverymen, but security personel, day to day workers, actual criminals (because there are some storehouses that get broken in to occasionally)

it could've even been someone in the know, someone who knew these 100 games were supposed to arrive at some point who managed to intercept an overworked deliveryguy who was just happy to not have to carry that box up the stairs.

or he's the one who messed up after all. i mean, those games aren't going to get any cheaper, so keeping them hidden for a while, reimbursing todays prices, might just make some profit along the way.


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 15, 2017)

Are there that many SNES games that don't have accurate dumps?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 15, 2017)

Heran Bago said:


> Are there that many SNES games that don't have accurate dumps?


Some were discussing this elsewhere and it seems even no-intro are not above the odd mistake on other platforms, and it is not like SNES games are all simple ROM chip breakout boards and were all dumped repeatedly using highly accurate and polished hardware. If it was like earlier projects then boxes, manuals, cart labels and more would have been scanned as well.


----------



## Clector (Feb 15, 2017)

@Heran Bago Yes, there are a lot of non accurate dumps of SNES games because different reasons.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 15, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Cracked I know but
> http://www.cracked.com/personal-exp...ges-get-destroyed-learned-working-at-ups.html



So true. The "animal semen" made me chuckle but that's likely one of the packages better taken care of as they wouldn't want semen anywhere.



Clydefrosch said:


> anyone who ever worked in that industry for more than a few weeks probably realizes that the working conditions are downright hellish.


That's true, too. It's an extremely heavy job and with very little time to have your body relaxed as the employees are always moving/throwing/changing boxes. The absolute heaviest are of course, the heavy packages. Better make sure to include plenty of bubblewrap inside to avoid damage.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2017)

I saw the 4chan thread on this a couple days ago. I feel this might just be some neckbeard temper tantrum and when/if he gets the games, what the fuck is he going to do? "I called off one of the biggest projects in the retro game scene b-but it's not off I'm sorry guys please forgive me?" No, he isn't going to do that. 

It's a shame, but still


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 15, 2017)

This is really fascinating. Thanks for the background guys.


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 15, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Regardless of the reason he is claiming dead on the project, USPS needs something done about  it, to think i signed a petition to keep my local post office open.
> 
> Sick of seeing stuff like this come up all over the place, back when i used to think fedex was bad, (throwing fragile packages over fences cause they either was too lazy to walk up to the front door, or just didn't wanna deal with a dog or some other excuse) Is irritating and wrong.



Delivery does suck a lot.

Just today and two days ago, I heard the postman enter in the appartment lobby. I'm preparing myself to answer, since I'm stuck to bed for medical reason and I knew there was a parcel that was coming, but the postman ner knock. I did hear him going near the door and putting down the package though. I go open the dorr and he just ledt with the package at our door. We are in an appartment. ANYONE could have just take the parcel and go away with it... urgh.


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 15, 2017)

When I worked at Staples, we were an authorized UPS ship center. I was in the copy center and a lady wanted a large map passed down through her family to be laminated and mounted to display board. It was bigger than what I could do in the store. I knew our regional copy center had the equipment to do it, but when you have to ship the item to them and when it's an irreplaceable item, I never mention the option because I didn't want it to get lost or damaged in shipment. But the boss was there and they decided to hop in and announce how we could do just what I was avoiding. Well, she wanted to do it.

So I got a mailing tube off the store shelf, gently rolled the map up and placed it in the tube, then proceeded to tape the ever loving crap out of both ends so the caps wouldn't pop off. We shipped it out via UPS and that was that. Then I got the phone call from UPS a few days later. "Sir, we regret to inform you that the package you sent has a problem. We have the shipping tube, but one of the caps appears to have come off and we are unable to locate the contents." OK, I'm not sure how that happened, because unless you cut the end off with a knife, those lids were not coming off. So, when do we get sent money for this? Because you guys auto insure packages up to $100. "I'll let them know you want to open a claim for insurance money and get back with you."

The next day I get a phone call from UPS. They said they were denying the claim because the shipping tube did not meet the minimum wall thickness. WTF do you mean it isn't thick enough, it's a shipping tube designed for shipping tube shaped objects. Nope, it wasn't thick enough. OK, we're an authorized UPS shipper, you guys don't supply us with shipping materials, and the shipping tube we sell is the exact same one everyone else sells. Where am I supposed to get this magic tube that meets your qualifications? That's not their responsibility they said and there was nothing they could do.

So yeah, basically, good luck ever getting insurance payments from shipping companies.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 15, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> SEE! Told you USPS is awful. I been saying that for months.



Agreed! Hate USPS. Rather UPS and FEDERAL EXPRESS!


----------



## tedmg091309131 (Feb 15, 2017)

Byuu's actual statement regarding his game package was this.  As of the time of writing, February 14th, 2017 — this package has yet to arrive. It has been stuck in the Jersey City, NJ 07097 bulk mail processing warehouse with absolutely no movement.  Byuu may believe the package was lost or stolen but he doesn't know yet.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 16, 2017)

jumpman17 said:


> and the shipping tube we sell is the exact same one everyone else sells. Where am I supposed to get this magic tube that meets your qualifications?


Probably nowhere. University I was at had a massive Chinese population and one time a guy on the course pointed at something and asked what it was called.
"cardboard tube, mate"
Apparently his family's factory made them. There is (was?) also not an awful lot of competition.


----------



## Subzero100 (Feb 16, 2017)

"loss of 100 PAL games"
I would never trust ups just about everyone that works at one are clueless degenerates. I never thought higan was all that great to begin with since it was way to complicated.


----------



## Haloman800 (Feb 16, 2017)

The government strikes again


----------



## Captain_N (Feb 16, 2017)

he should just go the the angry video game nerds place......


----------



## death360 (Feb 16, 2017)

This shits happen to me a couple of times makes me think twice when ordering stuff online.


----------



## Vipera (Feb 16, 2017)

Lost? How do you lose a package of 100 SNES games, exactly?



Captain_N said:


> he should just go the the angry video game nerds place......


AFAIK he doesn't have a large SNES PAL connection.


----------



## Captain_N (Feb 16, 2017)

Thats true. Well he be releasing what roms he has?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 16, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Lost? How do you lose a package of 100 SNES games, exactly?
> 
> 
> AFAIK he doesn't have a large SNES PAL connection.



Someone at the USPS botched up big time >.>


----------



## ov3rkill (Feb 16, 2017)

Everybody should be on the lookout if these games end up on ebay or something.


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 16, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Someone at the USPS botched up big time >.>



I might be chuckling now, however... the declared value makes me look at this as a felony with the chance of jail time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 16, 2017)

Lumstar said:


> I might be chuckling now, however... the declared value makes me look at this as a felony with the chance of jail time.



Hard to say, I just hope whoever was stupid enough to do this gets punished; stealing mail is a federal offense.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 16, 2017)

...So buy them all again maybe..? And locally this time?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lumstar said:


> I might be chuckling now, however... the declared value makes me look at this as a felony with the chance of jail time.


Mail tampering in ANY form is a felony, so the value of the carts and the theft itself just add to the person's sentence if they're ever caught.


----------



## Chary (Feb 16, 2017)

It's looking more like this was a theft and not a mis-delivery of the items.


----------



## AdamFX990 (Feb 16, 2017)

Wow. This is depressing. It's super cool of the guy to reimburse the donor. But it sucks that he would even have to make that decision. :/


----------



## robman62 (Feb 16, 2017)

A USPS employee has stolen 4 of my Amazon packages between December and now, any complaints are fruitless. The USPS is garbage and they have no sort of vetting for hiring any longer.


----------



## phalk (Feb 16, 2017)

God, Byuu is such a drama queen. I understand it's terrible that the games got stolen, but man, he was ALWAYS trying to setup a show, always a 'victim' of everything.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 16, 2017)

Chary said:


> It's looking more like this was a theft and not a mis-delivery of the items.


That's really fishy to me, letter looks like it has a typo in it. "contests" looks hand typed not like some generic letter. Odd

what the sender really needs to do is call NJ postal "himself" to see what actually happen with the package.

Edit: Closer inspection of everything, It does really seem like byuu is trying hard to make it right so I believe its likely not a scam on his part. The sender will know for sure when he tries to claim the insurance anyway.


----------



## Daggot (Feb 16, 2017)

Byuu should get in contact with the USPS postal inspectors. They're a branch of federal law enforcement that deals with mail as their specialty. If they suspect that something is amiss I hear those fuckers will investigate for years before they let anything go.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 16, 2017)

sorry but if it was such an expensive package I would either break it up (not having all my eggs in one basket) or choose a more reliable shipping company

I'm wondering if they were all boxed and mint or something as 10k is a big figure, I have helped with no-intro a few times verifying dumps and getting clean dumps of titles that don't have a clean dump aleady,  but I honestly think the dumping tools should have been sent rather than a huge cache of expensive games, it seems byuu is implying everyone else is incompetent and he can't trust other avid collectors to contribute to the project, personally I have 175 pal snes games and was happy to hit the 33% mark on a PALfull set, while I wouldn't mind dumping and sharing hashes etc I wouldn't be happy sending them off even though I don't really own any of the mega mega rare games XD


----------



## ww97 (Feb 16, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I wonder if i can play the smb3 BSX rom, i dunno why some roms don't work when i try, is it time based or something?



Well, only if a nipponi-san  guy would downloaded the game at the limited time that it was on broadcast, and then his/her BS-X Cartridge would be obtained by a preserver (dumper). That's how Cifaldi and Callis dumped a handful of other titles in _Kirby no Omochabako_ series, and the only one remained undumped of them is "Kirby's Ball Rally". I have the same prob you have, since I have SMB3 BSX ROM, but only the third week  the other weeks are not available over the web, maybe they are not dumped  also, _Tamori no Picross_ dated 4.23 is also undumped  (Check out picross.wikia.com/wiki/Tamori_no_Picross)


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 16, 2017)

The OP only has an excerpt of the full story. There are many details worth reading in the source.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 16, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> The OP only has an excerpt of the full story. There are many details worth reading in the source.


okie doke's,  well I guess I should have looked for the original source first, and I can see where he is coming from on a lot of the points, so fair enough I guess

but that said I have had parcels be held up in the post for more than a month (someone who sent their console to be hardmoded had the parcel "missing" for nearly 2 months until it finally turned up

IMHO he should hold off on accepting donations etc until probably 3 months, after that your probably very unlikely to get them back :/

he will probably end up getting a import tax slapped on the parcel, that's usually the reason parcels go missing for extended periods


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 16, 2017)

Chary said:


> It's looking more like this was a theft and not a mis-delivery of the items.


I guess someone at USPS needs to prepare themselves for this:



Spoiler


----------



## Haloman800 (Feb 16, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> The post office lost my gps I sent to my wife so she knew how to get home from a trip.
> It did have a $50 insurance claim that I filed the paperwork for, then low and behold they lost the paperwork a month later and ironically the tracking number was taken off their site. Moral of the story is...  Never trust a government entity.  Use ups or fedex.


USPS lost $300 Disney World tickets I sold on eBay. When I called customer service, they were completely useless & I had to eat the loss.



fatsquirrel said:


> USPS is a joke. Thats all there is to say.
> From pricing to actual handling of items.
> A joke.


Fun fact. USPS makes it illegal for companies like UPS or FedEx to charge less than them for mailing certain items. That's right, they are forcing you to pay more for their competition so you will go to them instead.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_Express_Statutes


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 16, 2017)

ww97 said:


> Well, only if a nipponi-san  guy would downloaded the game at the limited time that it was on broadcast, and then his/her BS-X Cartridge would be obtained by a preserver (dumper). That's how Cifaldi and Callis dumped a handful of other titles in _Kirby no Omochabako_ series, and the only one remained undumped of them is "Kirby's Ball Rally". I have the same prob you have, since I have SMB3 BSX ROM, but only the third week  the other weeks are not available over the web, maybe they are not dumped  also, _Tamori no Picross_ dated 4.23 is also undumped  (Check out picross.wikia.com/wiki/Tamori_no_Picross)


I dunno how the stuff is dumpped, all i know is that there was a special smb3 game i haven't played and i wanted to try it. So i tried running the rom in the emulator, all i get is a title screen with the box art that shows up in super mario all-stars, then nothing happens. I dunno how to continue. It was more confusing thaan when i had to figue out how to actually play legend of zelda FDS game. I didn't know that i had to switch sides at the title screen, usually in FDS games it tells you when to switch sides, but that specific games doesn't, it just plays the title screen demo in endless loop until you change to side B.

I don't know where to get instructions on how to play the BSX SMB3 game, all i know is some require to wait and even holding turbo fast forward for minutes did nothing.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 16, 2017)

well I guess with enough attention ups might get off their butts and go check the "lost mail" room and find it, I had a scan through the reddit posts but between the jokes etc I couldn't see any mention of if he had sent them a picture of what the parcel would have looked like originally and with the brown paper removed (I. e if it was in a say, repurposed  shoe box or something for example) those kinds of thing would help the staff find the unlabeled packaged, although he would probably have to jump through some hoops to prove the item was his etc, but it's better than leaving it to get buried in the pile of damaged/lost items never to be seen again

let's just hope some scum bag hasn't ran off with them, although I assume they will have decent cctv coverage in their sorting centre, or at least they should have


----------



## fatsquirrel (Feb 16, 2017)

Haloman800 said:


> USPS lost $300 Disney World tickets I sold on eBay. When I called customer service, they were completely useless & I had to eat the loss.
> 
> 
> Fun fact. USPS makes it illegal for companies like UPS or FedEx to charge less than them for mailing certain items. That's right, they are forcing you to pay more for their competition so you will go to them instead.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_Express_Statutes



I paid 35$ for shipping of a knife from USA to my location via USPS. It took more than 3 (!!!!!!) weeks for item to arrive., when it did, the box was so mauled that I could see the inside of it and the items packaging was squished. 
Its like tigers handle their packages.
Next time I paid 45$ for UPS and the same (category) item was in my mailbox in a bit more than 48 hours, package was nice and clean, no dents whatsoever.
I'm not even gonna complain about tracking via USPS. Its like this   
1. PACKAGE OUR COURIER PICKED UP YOUR PACKAGE-  2. WE DONT KNOW WHERE THE FUCK IT IS NOW BETTER PRAY ITS COMING - 3. DELIVERED

Anyway I ordered 3  times so far via usps because it was the cheapest (or the only) possible option, but good lord, never again.


----------



## ww97 (Feb 16, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I dunno how the stuff is dumpped, all i know is that there was a special smb3 game i haven't played and i wanted to try it. So i tried running the rom in the emulator, all i get is a title screen with the box art that shows up in super mario all-stars, then nothing happens. I dunno how to continue. It was more confusing thaan when i had to figue out how to actually play legend of zelda FDS game. I didn't know that i had to switch sides at the title screen, usually in FDS games it tells you when to switch sides, but that specific games doesn't, it just plays the title screen demo in endless loop until you change to side B.
> 
> I don't know where to get instructions on how to play the BSX SMB3 game, all i know is some require to wait and even holding turbo fast forward for minutes did nothing.



ZSNES does not work here. Use SNESGT and hold L-shift until the 8 minutes pass.
BTW, I tried it, but Mario's sprite is a bit glitched...


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 16, 2017)

I never had any trouble with USPS in my area. Order from JP, Pal, US games, dresses, etc via USPS. Different for everyone then.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 16, 2017)

Every shipping service is shit somewhere, it just depends on your area more than the service as a whole. I've never had any problems with USPS or UPS, but Fedex is easily the worst shipping carrier I've come across (losing packages, extremely long sort times, box damage etc). DHL is also extremely ass, somehow a package being shipped from Texas with DHL went in a giant circle, going from Texas to Arkansas to Indiana...then straight back to Texas again. I live in MI.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 16, 2017)

Jayro said:


> ...So buy them all again maybe..? And locally this time?


Buy again and locally? If these games are rare and expensive then it'd cost him much more to buy each one separately. This is the type of collection that can take months or years just to get a game at a decent price.



Chary said:


> It's looking more like this was a theft and not a mis-delivery of the items.


It was definitely theft as this type of thing doesn't just get.. _lost_.



Haloman800 said:


> USPS lost $300 Disney World tickets I sold on eBay. When I called customer service, they were completely useless & I had to eat the loss.


An employee most likely kept them and resold.



fatsquirrel said:


> I paid 35$ for shipping of a knife from USA to my location via USPS.


What kind of a knife is it?


----------



## fatsquirrel (Feb 16, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> What kind of a knife is it?


Tactical, why?
Don't worry I'm a hunter.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 16, 2017)

I hate how my package ships 95% to me, then gets handed off to the local USPS post office for delivery. Like, I paid for FedEx to knock at my door for delivery, not for you incompetent fuckbags to leave it on my doorstep without knocking, thanks...


----------



## fatsquirrel (Feb 16, 2017)

Jayro said:


> I hate how my package ships 95% to me, then gets handed off to the local USPS post office for delivery. Like, I paid for FedEx to knock at my door for delivery, not for you incompetent fuckbags to leave it on my doorstep without knocking, thanks...


A local d delivery service guy once left my packet which had over 500$ worth items inside it at a nearby supermarket and then called me to pick it up. Also that market is 1 mile away from my residence....need I say I went full rage on their customer service?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 16, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> Tactical, why?
> Don't worry I'm a hunter.


Cool. But I mean, what does it look like?


----------



## fatsquirrel (Feb 16, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Cool. But I mean, what does it look like?


That particular order was a Chris Reeves Sebenza 21 Large model with carbon fiber handle

edit: wrong model picture


----------



## Daggot (Feb 16, 2017)

Seeing how people are sharing USPS fail stories I'll share one. I once imported an in-box copy of Megaman Legends for the N64 from Japan. The mailman left it in the rain instead of placing it my mailbox literally half a foot away. Since JP N64 boxes are cardboard if the Japanese guy who mailed it hadn't wrapped it in a shit ton of plastic it would've been ruined.


----------



## tbb043 (Feb 16, 2017)

I highly doubt anything was stolen. Who would even know what was in it to steal it? No, far more likely lost or even destroyed. Maybe half a cart and the mailing label will show up in a few months in a plastic bag with a "whoops we messed up, but we deliver millions of pieces of mail each year so yeah fuck you if you think we're gonna take responsibility for your shit getting wrecked" message printed on it.



ZeroX504 said:


> I told a lot of people in my community, don't use US Postal Services if you don't want to get your stuff stolen.



Problem is, he wasn't even using the post office, his actual shipper (DHL, I believe)  stupidly took it most of the way then put it in the mail for the last leg of the journey. UPS and Fedex do this sometimes as well, and short of very expensive personal couriers, that's pretty much it for shipping.



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Anyway, i just mean that there is some awful stuff going on with USPS, and then how do they stay in business?



They're part of the government bureaucracy, that means they don't need results to stay in business and also makes the employees all but impossible to fire no matter how corrupt or incompetent.Part of the swamp that needs draining,


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 16, 2017)

the dreaded postal service in the UK is "my hermes", one time they decided a "safe place" to leave a parcel was directly in front of the drain pipe while it was raining, luckily I had only popped the shop and missed them by 5 mins, but if I would have been out all day that would have been completely drowned

unfortunately a lot international delivery companies use them as their uk partner (as they are the bottom of the barrel cheap option) so whenever I'm expecting something from abroad I have to be extra vigilante, they have also  handed me a parcel that upon looking at the parcel it was supposed to be delivered to a completely different city and it took them over 2 weeks to come pick it back up to get it to the proper address, when I phoned at first to tell them their mistake their suggestion was that I go post it at the post office


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 16, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> the dreaded postal service in the UK is "my hermes", one time they decided a "safe place" to leave a parcel was directly in front of the drain pipe while it was raining, luckily I had only popped the shop and missed them by 5 mins, but if I would have been out all day that would have been completely drowned
> 
> unfortunately a lot international delivery companies use them as their uk partner (as they are the bottom of the barrel cheap option) so whenever I'm expecting something from abroad I have to be extra vigilante, they have also  handed me a parcel that upon looking at the parcel it was supposed to be delivered to a completely different city and it took them over 2 weeks to come pick it back up to get it to the proper address, when I phoned at first to tell them their mistake their suggestion was that I go post it at the post office



To be on the safe side it's better to use Royal Mail over Hermes, unless shipping is cheaper via Hermes but then one has to consider how valuable that item is to be sent via Hermes. I've read "Left it on the porch" and that's very worrisome because that could mean anything and it could be stolen by a by-passer.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> To be on the safe side it's better to use Royal Mail over Hermes, unless shipping is cheaper via Hermes but then one has to consider how valuable that item is to be sent via Hermes. I've read "Left it on the porch" and that's very worrisome because that could mean anything and it could be stolen by a by-passer.


yeah I never recommend my hermes to anyone, whilst nothing has ever been lost, its clear their drivers resent their jobs and seemingly have a monthly competition going for the most ridiculous poor delivery method of the month/year


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 16, 2017)

I saw his reasons but I didn't think that was valid enough not to go and get them himself. To trust such a large and expensive package to USPS was foolish.


----------



## depaul (Feb 16, 2017)

Sorry for the loss but... why does he need to dump the cartridges again? Don't we have full SNES Romsets floating around the net?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 16, 2017)

depaul said:


> Sorry for the loss but... why does he need to dump the cartridges again? Don't we have full SNES Romsets floating around the net?





Tom Bombadildo said:


> Pretty much all SNES games have already been dumped, the main goal of this project however was to obtain totally clean dumps. You can actually read more about it on byuu's site, here's a quote that actually explains why he wants to create new clean dumps of these games:
> 
> 
> > Aren't there already ROM dumps out there of every SNES game?
> ...


----------



## depaul (Feb 16, 2017)

I admire the hard work you people put for the love of your old games. I never knew it was that hard..


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 17, 2017)

Well i mean i hope the clean rom of Mega man x doesn't have that dumb buggy copy protection. Watching people play that way is funny.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 17, 2017)

I should be thankful for living in a city that's home to a shipping hub... I've ordered lots of things online (with all of my American imports usually going the USPS -> Canada Post route), and I've never had a package lost or stolen, not to mention that almost all of my deliveries make it on time or even early.

I've had some pretty sketchy deliveries though. One time I imported a mechanical keyboard from China, and it was delivered in an unmarked box, by some random Chinese dude in an unmarked car, who booked it as soon as he dropped it in front of our door. He didn't even ring the doorbell, and I live right in front of a bus stop, so there's a really good chance it would've been stolen if someone didn't see him leaving. That's the last time I'm ever using the "line deals" option when importing things (I swear, someone at the shipping agency must've just called up one of their cousins to deliver a package just to save money).


----------



## DHall243 (Feb 17, 2017)

Sounds to me like hes a whiny bitch, ive had packages take months to clear customs or move to another terminal that have come out of Japan and Germany, it took 3 months to get my Sky3ds+


----------



## Minox (Feb 17, 2017)

DHall243 said:


> Sounds to me like hes a whiny bitch, ive had packages take months to clear customs or move to another terminal that have come out of Japan and Germany, it took 3 months to get my Sky3ds+


Have you ever had something worth $10k sent to you and then never have it arrive? A Sky3DS+ is less than $100, that's an amount you could make in less than 1-2 days if you work. 10k however could take months or maybe even a few years depending on what other expenses you have.


----------



## DHall243 (Feb 17, 2017)

Minox said:


> Have you ever had something worth $10k sent to you and then never have it arrive? A Sky3DS+ is less than $100, that's an amount you could make in less than 1-2 days if you work. 10k however could take months or maybe even a few years depending on what other expenses you have.



It doesn't matter if its $10 or $10000, Theres no point in just letting stuff only a month behind be considered lost or stolen when importing, and yes Ive had a $6000 engine take months to import from Japan.

On top of that, I don't see the total value of these games being worth that much unless they were CIB, There arent many games worth over $100, at at the rate that he says they were worth that would make each one worth $75-100 on average. Mind you, thats 100 games all worth $100 a pop. which is highly unlikely.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 17, 2017)

DHall243 said:


> It doesn't matter if its $10 or $10000, Theres no point in just letting stuff only a month behind be considered lost or stolen when importing, and yes Ive had a $6000 engine take months to import from Japan.
> 
> On top of that, I don't see the total value of these games being worth that much unless they were CIB, There arent many games worth over $100, at at the rate that he says they were worth that would make each one worth $75-100 on average. Mind you, thats 100 games all worth $100 a pop. which is highly unlikely.


Except the package isn't in customs, it arrived at his local post office sort facility...and then disappeared for a couple weeks. It has nothing to do with "customs", it's simply "lost". 

And these are very valuable PAL games, CIB. Rare PAL games can range anywhere from $700-$2000 _each_, depending on the game. PAL games are also a lot more "rare", since the SNES didn't exactly sell as well in the EU than it did other places.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 17, 2017)

DHall243 said:


> It doesn't matter if its $10 or $10000, Theres no point in just letting stuff only a month behind be considered lost or stolen when importing, and yes Ive had a $6000 engine take months to import from Japan.


Except it _was_ lost/stolen. He received a trashed empty box with a note that pretty much read "sorry your package was damaged during shipping". This isn't simply a case of it not arriving on time.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 17, 2017)

Why is there a purple SNES on the main page? This is a thread about the PAL SNES so it should be a PAL/JAPAN SNES being used.




Much nicer looking than the purple American SNES.



YayMii said:


> Except it _was_ lost/stolen. He received a trashed empty box with a note that pretty much read "sorry your package was damaged during shipping". This isn't simply a case of it not arriving on time.


Don't they have cameras on the warehouses? Surely that would help to look into it.


----------



## Minox (Feb 17, 2017)

DHall243 said:


> It doesn't matter if its $10 or $10000, Theres no point in just letting stuff only a month behind be considered lost or stolen when importing, and yes Ive had a $6000 engine take months to import from Japan.
> 
> On top of that, I don't see the total value of these games being worth that much unless they were CIB, There arent many games worth over $100, at at the rate that he says they were worth that would make each one worth $75-100 on average. Mind you, thats 100 games all worth $100 a pop. which is highly unlikely.


Except this didn't get stuck in customs, it arrived without any of the things that were supposed to come with the packing label. And of course money matters. The more something costs the harder it is to replace it when said thing gets stolen/lost. Not to mention that new things are much more easily replaced than older rare things such as PAL SNES games.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Feb 23, 2017)

Source: https://twitter.com/byuu_san/status/834842108330704896


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 23, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Source: https://twitter.com/byuu_san/status/834842108330704896


YOOOO THAT'S AMAZING
How did they even find them?


----------



## Leeg (Feb 23, 2017)

*UPDATE:* Cartridges have been found:
https://twitter.com/byuu_san/status/834842108330704896
Already posted

Good.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Feb 23, 2017)

nvm


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 23, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Ninja'd



Whoa, that was unexpected O.O


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 23, 2017)

huzzah! glad they were "found". Personally I wouldn't mind keeping the donation page up to contribute a bit to the process.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 23, 2017)

Welp, better then me prediction of it turning up a few years later.

Huzzah!


----------



## Sliter (Feb 23, 2017)

nice it haven't been lost them xD

SO I'm the only unlucky here? arghhh XD


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 23, 2017)

Guess the media is good for something, reporting on this so there's awareness.


----------



## Ulieq (Feb 23, 2017)

I bit he cremed himself.


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm so glad they turned up! That's an amazing ending!


----------



## Minox (Feb 23, 2017)

Glad that he managed to recover the lost SNES cartridges. I'm sure he's incredibly relieved that they were found.


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 23, 2017)

Never give up lol


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 23, 2017)

So, anyone planning to download all the games?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 23, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> So, anyone planning to download all the games?




Why would you want games that run 20% slower than NTSC games?


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Feb 23, 2017)

PRAISE THE SNES GODS!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 23, 2017)

yeah i saw this on twitter
good


----------



## duffmmann (Feb 23, 2017)

matpower said:


> ​*Do not tell me to wait longer. I don't want to fucking hear it. The package is gone and nobody can help.*
> 
> EDIT: Feb 23
> 
> ...




Its hard to not think that he came across as a bit of a douche by jumping the gun and assuming the worst like that.  Hell he still comes across as salty, assuming that only the recognition of this story is what saved his shipment and not you know, the USPS actually doing their job and locating a lost shipment (that does happen, I received something a year after it was sent because it was simply lost in the mail).  Glad he's offering refunds from donated patreons though, thats a very non-douche thing to do.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Feb 23, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> This sucks. if they really stole the games, hope that it can sue in someway those greedy bastards ;/


since they got recovered, i doubt the guy can do anything about it, let alone care to.


----------



## Exaltys (Feb 23, 2017)

I mean in his case, having not received your package for a whole month doesn't seem like jumping the gun.

I'm glad the package was recovered.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Feb 23, 2017)

matpower said:


> EDIT: Feb 23
> 
> It appears that the games have been recovered! The $10,000 collection of rare Super Nintendo games are no longer missing. According to the USPS, the games were actually lost, due to the label ripping off, rather than the rumors of package theft that had been floating around. Byuu, the person behind the project now says the SNES Preservation Project is no longer dead. In the linked blog post below, Byuu writes that had the media not covered this incident, these games would have sat in a facility for months, before ultimately winding up in an auction. There was a clear address on the box, even after the label had been damaged. He says while the project will continue on in the years to come, but he will never trust the postal service with larger shipments due to this issue.
> 
> ...


I 'unliked' and then immediately 'liked' the post again to feel like I updated my 'like' status to reflect the latest change.


----------



## Chary (Feb 23, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> Its hard to not think that he came across as a bit of a douche by jumping the gun and assuming the worst like that.  Hell he still comes across as salty, assuming that only the recognition of this story is what saved his shipment and not you know, the USPS actually doing their job and locating a lost shipment (that does happen, I received something a year after it was sent because it was simply lost in the mail).  Glad he's offering refunds from donated patreons though, thats a very non-douche thing to do.


He does acknowledge the help from the rep, and does admit to assuming the worst too quickly. But come on, had he _not _been a major jerk raising up a furious storm of complaints, it's likely the box _would_ have just sat there. It was also $10,000 in goods, I think it's understandable that he would freak out on them.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Feb 23, 2017)

Haloman800 said:


> Fun fact. USPS makes it illegal for companies like UPS or FedEx to charge less than them for mailing certain items. That's right, they are forcing you to pay more for their competition so you will go to them instead.


why do i belive this?


----------



## jefffisher (Feb 23, 2017)

Fucking miracle


----------



## Sketchy1 (Feb 23, 2017)

DHall243 said:


> It doesn't matter if its $10 or $10000, Theres no point in just letting stuff only a month behind be considered lost or stolen when importing, and yes Ive had a $6000 engine take months to import from Japan.
> 
> On top of that, I don't see the total value of these games being worth that much unless they were CIB, There arent many games worth over $100, at at the rate that he says they were worth that would make each one worth $75-100 on average. Mind you, thats 100 games all worth $100 a pop. which is highly unlikely.


sorry dude, but its $10000 worth of classic games, that are no longer in production, nor can be re-obtained.
not to mention eu snes didnt actually do too good, making them even rarer.
when you lose something in the mail worth $10 k, youll know the feeling.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes, this is awesome! Go, byuu!


----------



## isoboy (Feb 23, 2017)

All of those games are "CI" my 3DS!


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 23, 2017)

Proper dumps of SNES games? Hell yeah!


----------



## Sketchy1 (Feb 23, 2017)

isoboy said:


> All of those games are "CI" my 3DS!


thats not really the point.....
the guy makes completley clean dumps, in order to accuratley emulate snes. i mean that litterally, EXACTLY like the snes.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2017)

Haha fucking called it.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 23, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> ... there's hundreds of places something could have gone wrong, starting with the sender missadressing, a machine missreading part of the postal code (and the worker thats there to doublecheck unsure numbers might have slipped up on his 4000th code that day).
> _whatever was on that package that held the adresses could have simply gotten ruined_.
> 
> there could have been any number of unlikely but not impossible slipups when the package moved from continent 1s postal service to continent 2s....



well, it was among the things i thought it would be.

*"do not tell me to wait longer. I don't want to fucking hear it." *

he.

also, again, people not understanding how package delivery works. if there's obviously a lable on the package and its gotten ripped to the point that the machines cant identify it, they can't just go by whatever adress can be found on the package. it could've been reused after all. 
even though its true that the 'media' 'outcry' probably helped, its not because someone was trying to screw him over, but because it made it easier to identify who that package belonged to


----------



## isoboy (Feb 23, 2017)

My dumps aren't clean at all.


----------



## KingBlank (Feb 23, 2017)

isoboy said:


> My dumps aren't clean at all.


har har har


----------



## raystriker (Feb 23, 2017)

Love reacts only <3


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 23, 2017)

Yeah adding to the *tut told ya so" side.................but I have been there, and in all fairness given the price of the items I would probably act exactly the same it's easy to be rational when it's not your money on the line 

PS probably all of these dumps are going to be exactly the same as all the already dumped roms (unless he gets "lucky" and finds a previously undumped revision of a cart, plus he isn't releasing rom dumps afaik, just documenting  and publishing hashes etc, it's nice to have someone take on all this work but it probably wouldn't interest 99% of people, there won't be any new snes games appearing from it


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2017)

> _*Do not tell me to wait longer. I don't want to fucking hear it. The package is gone and nobody can help.*_



yeah, that plan worked out well, didn't it


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 23, 2017)

Next time use quality glue.


----------



## Yil (Feb 23, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> This sucks. if they really stole the games, hope that it can sue in someway those greedy bastards ;/


(Which carrier handled my 3ds in the end?)
Maybe USPS was forced to return it after the news exploded on the internet?


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Feb 23, 2017)

Yil said:


> (Which carrier handled my 3ds in the end?)
> Maybe USPS was forced to return it after the news exploded on the internet?


USPS..... also when i sold a PS3 to @Sonic Angel Knight  USPS managed it also, and when shipped, they "werent able to find the adress so they returned it to the sender", and i had to pay again for the hipping, and again for priority.... sadly usps its not worse then fedex.


----------



## Yil (Feb 23, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> USPS..... also when i sold a PS3 to @Sonic Angel Knight  USPS managed it also, and when shipped, they "werent able to find the adress so they returned it to the sender", and i had to pay again for the hipping, and again for priority.... sadly usps its not worse then fedex.


Canada post and UPS are pretty nice here.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Feb 23, 2017)

Nice, I'm glad they were found out. I couldn't imagine losing so many carts, I'd probably just go into shock, lol. I'm glad to see such a project continuing.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 23, 2017)

People has such privilege to have so much time and effort to waste...


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Feb 24, 2017)

This is fantastic news.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 24, 2017)

I guess it's just a good thing the package was so large.  USPS tried their damnedest to lose it, but they just couldn't quite pull it off.


----------



## Seliph (Feb 24, 2017)

I was so happy when I saw that he got them in the end. This is wonderful.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey i'll make rips of some SNES games if you send me $10,000 worth too.

What a clever bastard. People think of some great ways to make money.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 24, 2017)

So glad this had a good Ending!!!


----------



## Seliph (Feb 24, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Hey i'll make rips of some SNES games if you send me $10,000 worth too.
> 
> What a clever bastard. People think of some great ways to make money.


He bought 10,000 dollars worth of the games, he didn't get the 10,000 dollars worth of games from people.


----------



## Patxinco (Feb 24, 2017)

AWESOME news!!!
Protip: avoid USPS...


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 24, 2017)

Read the news on Twitter. Man, I sure am glad they made their back to the address they were sent because it would have been a complete trainwreck if someone (or a group) had really stolen that huge batch. SNES PAL games take a lot of time to find good deals though, they're always on eBay but cost more than they should.


----------



## lincruste (Feb 24, 2017)

I also immediatly thought the gamepacks were stolen. 
I've been reading byuu's blog for years and yes, he looks like a quite ...eeeeeer passionate guy. 
A few years, ago he suddenly decided to stop bsnes/Higan development in order to learn Japanese, just like that. Then he changed his mind and came back to improve it. He sometimes takes drastic decisions, but he also makes great things. Take a moment to read his blog, it is an incredible source of technical knowledge.


----------



## migles (Feb 24, 2017)

lincruste said:


> I also immediatly thought the gamepacks were stolen.
> I've been reading byuu's blog for years and yes, he looks like a quite ...eeeeeer passionate guy.
> A few years, ago he suddenly decided to stop bsnes/Higan development in order to learn Japanese, just like that. Then he changed his mind and came back to improve it. He sometimes takes drastic decisions, but he also makes great things. Take a moment to read his blog, it is an incredible source of technical knowledge.


This situation just make me think he is kinda childish.. The dramatic "I am mad, project dead forever, there is no solution *rage quit*" and then thing gets solved "back to normal, project is going"

Heh at least we got good things...  There are some weird miss understood genius people that are assholes to normal society

Edit: I forgot to say, he didn't apologize for his reactions, didn't tried to excuse and ask sorry for his angry mess, just carried on like normal... 
I bet there is loats of people who
Would send games to contribute to the project... And several who didn't mind paying for shipping.. He just had to wait for it..


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 24, 2017)

migles said:


> Edit: I forgot to say, he didn't apologize for his reactions, didn't tried to excuse and ask sorry for his angry mess, just carried on like normal...
> I bet there is loats of people who
> Would send games to contribute to the project... And several who didn't mind paying for shipping.. He just had to wait for it..


Yes he did. Read his blog post.


----------



## VashTS (Feb 24, 2017)

this was awesome, i saw it in my google feed. great job usps. but it does show you how incompetent they really are sometimes. you need media coverage to help some dude find his package?!? that should just happen under normal circumstance...


----------



## Deboog (Feb 24, 2017)

Plot twist: He was planning on stealing the games himself and blaming USPS, but after seeing how disappointed everyone was he had a change of heart.


----------



## anhminh (Feb 24, 2017)

Deboog said:


> Plot twist: He was planning on stealing the games himself and blaming USPS, but after seeing how disappointed everyone was he had a change of heart.



Further plot twist: He only continue it because the alien want those snes rom for their video game collections and they threat his family for it.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 24, 2017)

I like how they went from, "HOW COULD THIS HAPPEN TO ME?!?!" to, "it's cool now "


----------



## Boured (Feb 24, 2017)

Welp, now is a good time as any to use this.


----------



## enarky (Feb 24, 2017)

migles said:


> This situation just make me think he is kinda childish.. The dramatic "I am mad, project dead forever, there is no solution *rage quit*" and then thing gets solved "back to normal, project is going"
> 
> Heh at least we got good things...  There are some weird miss understood genius people that are assholes to normal society
> 
> ...


He quit it because he _has lost 10000 USD worth in SNES games_. Are you for real? These games weren't his, he borrowed them and lost them. This was the end of the project. Very few people have a complete PAL SNES collection and nobody will continue lending him games now that he lost a substantial amount. They resurfaced and he can at least continue dumping the ones he has already.

Do you have an idea how much time it takes to complete such a collection? I'm 130 games in a CIB GB/GBC collection and not only does that cost a lot of money, it costs time to hunt the games down you're missing. And I'm missing _a lot_ right now.

The gall you have for demanding an apology from him!


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Feb 24, 2017)

enarky said:


> He quit it because he _has lost 10000 USD worth in SNES games_. Are you for real? These games weren't his, he borrowed them and lost them. This was the end of the project. Very few people have a complete PAL SNES collection and nobody will continue lending him games now that he lost a substantial amount. They resurfaced and he can at least continue dumping the ones he has already.
> 
> Do you have an idea how much time it takes to complete such a collection? I'm 130 games in a CIB GB/GBC collection and not only does that cost a lot of money, it costs time to hunt the games down you're missing. And I'm missing _a lot_ right now.
> 
> The *GALL* you have for demanding an apology from him!


What's CIB?


----------



## enarky (Feb 24, 2017)

Retinal_FAILURE said:


> What's CIB?


Complete in box.


----------



## Haloman800 (Feb 24, 2017)

Sketchy1 said:


> why do i belive this?


Because it's true. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_Express_Statutes

The government makes illegal for others what it makes legal for themselves. Printing money (counterfeiting) taxation (theft), forcing you to sell land and houses (eminent domain), murder (capital punishment) and the list continues.

Back on topic... I'm very happy these games were recovered. It definitely wouldn't have happened without the media coverage


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 24, 2017)

Private enterprise and communities can print their own money, and have done for years. https://www.financial-dictionary.info/terms/local-money/
Company scrip/truck systems are often outlawed, though such things usually came about after serious abuse of such systems.

Taxation is hardly theft. It is a socio-political concept that has existed for thousands of years and has fairly clearly defined remits in the modern world. The can be unfair aspects of the system but as a general concept to call if theft is a hard sell. It is legally enforced because of the free rider problem.

Eminent domain is an odd one and certainly not without scope for abuse. That said I can see the value in having the option rather than having progress and public works held up by someone for no great reason other than they don't want to move.

I find capital punishment to be horribly distasteful, and probably ineffective to boot, but the very same concepts that allow killing in self defence would appear to provide the groundwork for capital punishment to be a thing.


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 24, 2017)

Glad things came through for those guys. On the return shipment plaster 10 of the same shipping label all over that bad boy!


----------



## Westwoodo (Feb 24, 2017)

Glad it's sorted.


----------



## CaptainSodaPop (Feb 24, 2017)

This is great news, i'm happy both for the owner and byuu. And of course for the scene and outcome that games are gonna be properly preserved.


----------



## PoppaDre (Feb 24, 2017)

haha the dudes such a child.  "projects canceled!" classic millennial, doesn't want to wait for things and wants instant gratification then has a tantrum when he doesn't get it.  "permanently dead" lololol


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 24, 2017)

PoppaDre said:


> haha the dudes such a child.  "projects canceled!" classic millennial, doesn't want to wait for things and wants instant gratification then has a tantrum when he doesn't get it.  "permanently dead" lololol


You're making light of the situation. If the package hadn't shown up he and the seller would have been at loss since the shipping company was being extremely incompetent in that they weren't being helpful to him but at least, in the end, he got it so both parties are satisfied. These shipping company employees are paid to do their job and still, even though there are many who work without time to catch a breath or under a deadline, they should never leave a package outside where anyone can very well steal or downright throw a package in which ends up being completely shattered to pieces.

I guess it's "cool" to bash millennials whenever possible but anyway, I hope you don't ever find yourself in his stressful situation.


----------



## flame1234 (Feb 24, 2017)

migles said:


> This situation just make me think he is kinda childish.. The dramatic "I am mad, project dead forever, there is no solution *rage quit*" and then thing gets solved "back to normal, project is going"


It worked though. There's no denying that.


----------



## bowser (Feb 24, 2017)

Is there a list of PAL games that he is still missing?


----------



## death360 (Feb 24, 2017)

Good for him now he can continue with his project.


----------



## YeezusWalks (Feb 24, 2017)

YAY! He can continue


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 24, 2017)

Has he uploaded any dumps yet?


----------



## proflayton123 (Feb 24, 2017)

Im glad the person got the games


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 24, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> Im glad the person got the games


And so's the seller or else he'd be like "Shit, the package's gone missing and now I'll have to refund him. I lost the games and the money. God dammit!"


----------



## proflayton123 (Feb 24, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> And so's the seller or else he'd be like "Shit, the package's gone missing and now I'll have to refund him. I lost the games and the money. God dammit!"



It wouldn't be him losing money nor the games though once they left his hands


----------



## Xuman (Feb 24, 2017)

Why does this make me feel so happy to hear that the games have been retrieved?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 25, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> It wouldn't be him losing money nor the games though once they left his hands


How would it not? The seller is responsible with the goods until it reaches the hands of the buyer.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 25, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> How would it not? The seller is responsible with the goods until it reaches the hands of the buyer.


I'm not sure that's true.
Anyway, I don't think he bought the games, he just borrowed them.


----------



## Vipera (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm happy the games were retrieved. Hopefully they won't get lost again when he will send them back to the owner. I'm sure any courier company would love to take care of it with better responsibility.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 25, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I'm not sure that's true.
> Anyway, I don't think he bought the games, he just borrowed them.


On eBay, the normal procedure is that the seller makes sure he/she sends the product and it gets delivered to the buyer. If you think it's not true then explain why.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 25, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> On eBay, the normal procedure is that the seller makes sure he/she sends the product and it gets delivered to the buyer. If you think it's not true then explain why.


Once the tracking number is live (moving), it's out of the seller's hands. Unless you get what you didn't pay for.


----------



## Haloman800 (Feb 25, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Private enterprise and communities can print their own money, and have done for years. https://www.financial-dictionary.info/terms/local-money/
> Company scrip/truck systems are often outlawed, though such things usually came about after serious abuse of such systems.


Unless you can show me a private company that can print the only valid currency across the country (The U.S. Dollar), then you've lost this argument. The government printing money is exactly the same as counterfeiting. Both devalue existing currency. It's one of the most viscous crimes of the government, because it hurts the poor the most (by decreasing their spending power and trapping them in debt).



> Taxation is hardly theft.


 Not an argument 





> It is a socio-political concept that has existed for thousands of years and has fairly clearly defined remits in the modern world.


 Also not an argument. 





> The can be unfair aspects of the system but as a general concept to call if theft is a hard sell.


 _Still_ not an argument. 





> It is legally enforced because of the free rider problem.


 It is legally enforced because if you don't pay them off, they will send men with guns to your house who will kidnap you & throw you in a cage if you don't pay, and if you defend yourself, they'll shoot you.

This is important, let's walk through an exercise. If a person steals your car, is it theft? What about if two people steal your car? What if 10 people steal your car, is it still theft? What if 10 people take a vote (and allow you to vote also) on stealing your car, is it still theft? What if they steal your car and give you a bike, still theft? What if they steal your car, give you a bike, and give a poor person a bike? At what point does it stop being theft?



> Eminent domain is an odd one and certainly not without scope for abuse. That said I can see the value in having the option rather than having progress and public works held up by someone for no great reason other than they don't want to move.


 Jeb Bush in Florida tried to use eminent domain to bully an elderly man out of the home he'd lived in his entire life. Eminent domain is the equivalent of the Godfather holding a gun to a persons head and forcing them to sell something. No matter what person or group of persons does it, it is violence and it is immoral.



> I find capital punishment to be horribly distasteful, and probably ineffective to boot, but the very same concepts that allow killing in self defence would appear to provide the groundwork for capital punishment to be a thing.


Self defense is the only valid situation, and it's only valid to the extent you're in danger (you can't shoot someone for bumping into you). What did the children at Waco Texas do, when the government burned them alive? What did the civilians in Syria do to justify death by non-stop drone strikes under Obama? The government doesn't need a valid reason to murder you, or anyone else.


----------



## enarky (Feb 25, 2017)

@Haloman800 you fell for the gold peddlers, hook, line & sinker. And they sold it to you as cheerleading for their party. Sad.


----------



## Nyteshade714 (Feb 25, 2017)

I've had no faith in the US Postal Service for years. I watched them "deliver" the PS3 I ordered from ebay by casually tossing the box into the ditch in front of my house. If I hadn't been there to grab it, somebody could have easily swiped it from the side of the road without even getting out of their car.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 25, 2017)

WOOHOOO


----------



## DHall243 (Feb 25, 2017)

Like I said, whiny bitch he was for giving up too soon....


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 25, 2017)

Haloman800 said:


> Unless you can show me a private company that can print the only valid currency across the country (The U.S. Dollar), then you've lost this argument. The government printing money is exactly the same as counterfeiting. Both devalue existing currency. It's one of the most viscous crimes of the government, because it hurts the poor the most (by decreasing their spending power and trapping them in debt).
> 
> Not an argument  Also not an argument.  _Still_ not an argument.  It is legally enforced because if you don't pay them off, they will send men with guns to your house who will kidnap you & throw you in a cage if you don't pay, and if you defend yourself, they'll shoot you.
> 
> ...



(Attempted) Inflation control by supply, give or take issues with fractional reserve, can be a fun one and . Personally I would view it as a form of social manipulation towards the end of getting people to continue doing things rather than resting on their laurels, or those of their ancestors, and as everybody else in the world is attempting to improve their lot in life the stagnation of your economy once people can afford to be fat and happy is not necessarily a good thing. Maybe once the world has achieved the resource utopia of some of your previous debates we could revisit the issue. Whether the balance could stand to be tweaked is certainly a matter that could be discussed, and I do find the credit rating system, arguably the representation of the debt system, in the US to be unpleasant (the notion of a credit builder loan aimed at general people and not those maybe trying to restore some credit being something that turns my stomach at times). That said credit ratings are the largely unknown logic product of private companies.
Anyway any private enterprise can mine themselves some bitcoin, or indeed attempt to establish their own such system, and barter is still a thing, though may be subject to taxation at some level depending upon a variety of factors and could see the government call them (all things from the first part of the system) other instruments of wealth. Any other private enterprise would appear to be able to choose to accept such a currency, and assign values to debts accordingly. I will leave part of this hanging though as I will first have to read some of the truck systems code. Equally though law might get troubled if an aggrieved party chooses to invoke law of the land it appears there is even scope within that with the, often favoured, binding arbitration approach and there are even religious takes on the matter if that is the sort of thing that floats your boat ( http://peacemaker.net/arbitration/ ).

Previously you seem to have like to have said things are not an argument when they were clearly not intended to be (you have done it to obvious jokes in the past), as they might have been here. It is a rather weak tactic in debate, though I suppose as a statement on your part it is technically true in some of those instances. What you wrote there is clearly not my yellow spirit level. Language, even formal debate, does provide the option for some flavour and flourish, and I find such things to be both useful and enjoyable.
Still I would return to the free rider issue. With no funds you soon get no public works and no support systems, something I would consider desirable and seldom otherwise adequately provided by private enterprise or smaller communities (though they themselves often being called governing bodies presents an amusing definition quandary for the word choices you favour). 

Your exercise is flawed, and not only in a "this, therefore that" with the government being able to define laws sense. To answer the question your answer could be repeated ad infinitum but is bears little relevance to the matter of taxation. I have a sense of the arguments you have and the worldviews of those that make similar ones and this would probably have to start with us discussing the idea of sovereignty of nations (the particular one favoured in Europe and thus the US being that of Westphalian sovereignty, though complicated in this instance by the manifest destiny idea somewhat unique to the US). This could be further complicated by all land on earth these days being claimed and free movement of individuals not being a thing. Suffice it to say though the US, and most countries following a similar model, would claim the right to set laws and thus taxes within its border, and somewhat more controversially on its own citizens when not in those borders. The US nominally sets this taxation to primarily be for the good of the people rather than enrichment of rulers and military/bureaucracy which works for me. I don't know if it is possible to legitimately live tax free (give or take sales tax) in the US right now, and given the general criminalisation of "homelessness" I could see it being harder than many places. If that is your grievance rather than the general notion then we have scope for a discussion.

So there are cunts in the world, this is a known thing and while it stops some fun we tend to try to press on anyway and minimise damage. Violence can be defined, especially when talking law, as excessive force where force can be a justified reaction. I would assert in this case that eminent domain can be, and should be, a justified use of force as a limit to individual rights in face of some measure of group would have to be the case. I sense this may be a sticking point though.

How immediate does the danger need to be? If you are charged with the protection of society that could provide scope from where I sit. For your examples wasn't waco considered a failure in law enforcement, something that unfortunately happens and should be addressed and seriously considered. The Syria stuff falls under war and foreign policy which is something of a different matter. Though in any case I can not imagine a lack of desire to minimise such things, and steps taken to achieve those goals.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 25, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Once the tracking number is live (moving), it's out of the seller's hands. Unless you get what you didn't pay for.


That still doesn't matter. If it doesn't reach the hands of the buyer it's still your responsibility because if it goes missing, you have to refund the buyer whether tracked or not. Just before yesterday I kept checking the tracking info of an order I sent to a buyer of mine and made sure he received it (it was being held at the post office due to not being able to receive it) because if it didn't, that would be trouble.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Nyteshade714 said:


> I've had no faith in the US Postal Service for years. I watched them "deliver" the PS3 I ordered from ebay by casually tossing the box into the ditch in front of my house. If I hadn't been there to grab it, somebody could have easily swiped it from the side of the road without even getting out of their car.


Exactly. Even tracked packages are at risk of being stolen since drivers sometimes have the terrible habit of leaving it anywhere where anyone can just steal it.


----------



## Rangnarok (Feb 25, 2017)

DHall243 said:


> Like I said, whiny bitch he was for giving up too soon....



Wise words from.... well, nobody important! If you can't contribute, if you can't be nice, just keep it shut. Please and thank you!


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 25, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> That still doesn't matter. If it doesn't reach the hands of the buyer it's still your responsibility because if it goes missing, you have to refund the buyer whether tracked or not. Just before yesterday I kept checking the tracking info of an order I sent to a buyer of mine and made sure he received it (it was being held at the post office due to not being able to receive it) because if it didn't, that would be trouble.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Exactly. Even tracked packages are at risk of being stolen since drivers sometimes have the terrible habit of leaving it anywhere where anyone can just steal it.


that's why i require photo-verified identity+signature that matches the name on the order/delivery (restricted signature confirmation) before a package is handed over. you have to ask for it, but saves so much potential hassle when shipping through usps.


----------



## DHall243 (Feb 25, 2017)

Rangnarok said:


> Wise words from.... well, nobody important! If you can't contribute, if you can't be nice, just keep it shut. Please and thank you!


Your welcome, they are wise words, Never give up on something like Byuu did, Never settle with defeat.... Only the weak give up


----------



## lincruste (Feb 26, 2017)

DHall243 said:


> Only the weak give up


----------



## Haloman800 (Feb 26, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> (Attempted) Inflation control by supply, give or take issues with fractional reserve, can be a fun one and . Personally I would view it as a form of social manipulation towards the end of getting people to continue doing things rather than resting on their laurels, or those of their ancestors, and as everybody else in the world is attempting to improve their lot in life the stagnation of your economy once people can afford to be fat and happy is not necessarily a good thing. Maybe once the world has achieved the resource utopia of some of your previous debates we could revisit the issue. Whether the balance could stand to be tweaked is certainly a matter that could be discussed, and I do find the credit rating system, arguably the representation of the debt system, in the US to be unpleasant (the notion of a credit builder loan aimed at general people and not those maybe trying to restore some credit being something that turns my stomach at times). That said credit ratings are the largely unknown logic product of private companies.
> Anyway any private enterprise can mine themselves some bitcoin, or indeed attempt to establish their own such system, and barter is still a thing, though may be subject to taxation at some level depending upon a variety of factors and could see the government call them (all things from the first part of the system) other instruments of wealth. Any other private enterprise would appear to be able to choose to accept such a currency, and assign values to debts accordingly. I will leave part of this hanging though as I will first have to read some of the truck systems code. Equally though law might get troubled if an aggrieved party chooses to invoke law of the land it appears there is even scope within that with the, often favoured, binding arbitration approach and there are even religious takes on the matter if that is the sort of thing that floats your boat ( http://peacemaker.net/arbitration/ ).
> 
> Previously you seem to have like to have said things are not an argument when they were clearly not intended to be (you have done it to obvious jokes in the past), as they might have been here. It is a rather weak tactic in debate, though I suppose as a statement on your part it is technically true in some of those instances. What you wrote there is clearly not my yellow spirit level. Language, even formal debate, does provide the option for some flavour and flourish, and I find such things to be both useful and enjoyable.
> ...



I'm going to respond only to taxation being theft, because whether you can understand it or not doesn't negate it being true.

Let's start with the definition. _"the seizure of individuals’ property without their consent"_. I did not consent to send the IRS 50% of my income, therefore when they seize it from me under the threat of violence, that is theft, no different from a thug on a street. It doesn't matter who is doing the seizing, or what they call themselves.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 26, 2017)

By continuing to live in the country and abiding by its laws you do consent though.


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Feb 26, 2017)

enarky said:


> Complete in box.


Is that shrink wrapped too? Or is it games that are put to use?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 26, 2017)

Retinal_FAILURE said:


> Is that shrink wrapped too? Or is it games that are put to use?


CIB is generally used/mint condition with all original inserts i.e maps etc 

unused/shrink wrapped are generally classed as "sealed"


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Feb 26, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> CIB is generally used/mint condition with all original inserts i.e maps etc
> 
> unused/shrink wrapped are generally classed as "sealed"


Thank you!


----------



## Kayot (Feb 27, 2017)

mech said:


> Has he uploaded any dumps yet?



Same question. Is he just dumping these to his own archives or is he planning a release?

I already have SNES Goodset, so I'm more curious than anything.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 27, 2017)

Kayot said:


> Same question. Is he just dumping these to his own archives or is he planning a release?
> 
> I already have SNES Goodset, so I'm more curious than anything.


I don't think byuu would be just sharing roms given he has a patreon gig and PayPal donations, him uploading roms for public consumption would no doubt land him in a exposed position, that said they very likely going to be 100% identical to the existing goodrom sets, there is a fairly slim chance that he will find any new game revisions, and even if he does revision are simply fixed versions of already existing games so it's really not going to make much difference except fixing a small bug

this project is more aimed at documenting as much as possible and getting scans,pcb info etc, like on this site
http://snescentral.com/article.php?id=0005


----------



## phalk (Feb 27, 2017)

So it was as I feared: Byuu strikes again.
People never learn.


----------



## WolfSaviorZX (Feb 27, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## zacchi4k (Mar 1, 2017)

And I thought the postal system in Italy was bad...


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 1, 2017)

Kayot said:


> Same question. Is he just dumping these to his own archives or is he planning a release?
> 
> I already have SNES Goodset, so I'm more curious than anything.



Himself, probably not. Once documented then dumpers will be able to identify and spread their own copies.


----------

